# Hotel all romex simple question on tapping off light



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

could u repete that in english im not yr gf


----------



## Electrician343 (May 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> could u repete that in english im not yr gf


2 Lights on walls 120v within 8 feet of a hi-hat 120v foreman didn't want 3rd wire coming out of fixture off wall (to tap into hi-hat). Is this a code violation or what?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

No. He's probably the ecentric type that wants no more than two cables in each location or box fill is an issue.


----------



## Electrician343 (May 1, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> No. He's probably the ecentric type that wants no more than two cables in each location or box fill is an issue.


 
I figured, and no there's no box fill issue he's just an a$$hole..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's no box fill issue because someone actually calculated that, or there's 'no box fill issue' because someone made all those wires fit?


----------



## Electrician343 (May 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There's no box fill issue because someone actually calculated that, or there's 'no box fill issue' because someone made all those wires fit?


it's 12/2 romex if there was a box fill issue he would of stated it, instead he said he was worried about "it arcing" which made me kind of give him a "wtf" face. I severely doubt there would be any kind of box fill issue in these type of fixtures.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Electrician343 said:


> it's 12/2 romex if there was a box fill issue he would of stated it, instead he said he was worried about "it arcing" which made me kind of give him a "wtf" face. I severely doubt there would be any kind of box fill issue in these type of fixtures.


That all depends, for instance if these fixtures are on old existing 2 3/4 " gem boxes , pancakes . Box fill would already be to capacity and beyond todays current fill capacity.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If the box involved is an ordinary round nail-on or a 1900 with a mud ring, I can't image there being a fill issue.

If 'arcing' is an issue, maybe the foreman/boss shouldn't be in the trade.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> If the box involved is an ordinary round nail-on or a 1900 with a mud ring, I can't image there being a fill issue.
> 
> If 'arcing' is an issue, maybe the foreman/boss shouldn't be in the trade.


If... Hotels and motels see a variety of crafty workmanship. At least the ones i encountered .


----------



## Electrician343 (May 1, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> That all depends, for instance if these fixtures are on old existing 2 3/4 " gem boxes , pancakes . Box fill would already be to capacity and beyond todays current fill capacity.


It's all new work.


----------



## Electrician343 (May 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If the box involved is an ordinary round nail-on or a 1900 with a mud ring, I can't image there being a fill issue.
> 
> If 'arcing' is an issue, maybe the foreman/boss shouldn't be in the trade.


and as soon as I heard arcing issue I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm an old guy so the issues I have are with a hotel getting wired in romex, but I know it can be done now so I'll sit in the corner and shut up....


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

There's not enough room, going by the markings, in the little boxes attached to the high-hats for more than one wire in and one wire (cable) out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like your foreman is just being ecentric.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Electrician343 said:


> ....the boss had a fit about 3 wires going into one fixture ...





Electrician343 said:


> ... he said he was worried about "it arcing" .....


A typical feed in/out plus switch leg in a box must keep him awake at night.
:laughing:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

The cans i install are rated for 12 #12 conductors.


----------



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> There's no box fill issue because someone actually calculated that, or there's 'no box fill issue' because someone made all those wires fit?


Lol.

****, you're a condescending asshole.

Remember, at the end of the day, you're _just_ an electrician - like the rest of us.

I'd bet you got picked on as a kid, hey?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BigReggie said:


> Lol.
> 
> ****, you're a condescending asshole.
> 
> ...



Remember, at the end of the day... you're _just_ another electrician too, not a psychologist. :laughing:

It was _just_ a question.... *you* don't need to be a condescending asshole about it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I ran a couple 4 story hotel jobs, and I gave the guys wiring the rooms a little sketch showing exactly how I wanted ea room wired ( I think there were 3 or 4 different room types). Exactly. This saves on wire, maintains production, makes it easier to check the wiring for errors, and makes it easier for anyone trouble shooting later. I would never have the guys running around wiring willy nilly to whatever they wanted to do, as it seems the OP is doing.


----------

